# Can't Renew IP Address



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

Hi all, i've been trying to get my friends computers internet access back, and after trying to repair the connection i was given a message that it failed to repair the connection because it cannot renew the I.P address, which i also believe is connected somehow to (DHCP) (i think that's the correct abbreviation), anyway i tried everything to get the modem reset, and it just can't renew the IP address

do i have to use MS-DOS and ipconfig somehow to get this working correctly? any pointers would be greatly appreciated

if it's of any relevance the computer recognises the connection and it shows it's status as enabled, also i futher checked the status and i believe it's sending packets of data but not recieving any what so ever, and when checking the networking window in CTRL, ALT + DEL it shows the connection as operational.

Many thanks in advance again guys,

Furyan


----------



## j-unplugged (Oct 4, 2006)

shut down pc, shut down cable modem. turn on pc, then modem, wait. you can try ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew at the command line if you want. is there a cable router/switch/hub also?


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

Hey there again,

i've attempted restarting the modem and using ipconfig /renew & /release.

Everything i have tried still does not work,but it appears to be connected and all the correct lights on the modem are flashing.

But if it helps, here is some information i got when displaying the configuration settings

Primary DNS Suffic: (nothing appeared here)
Node Type: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled: NO
Wins Proxy Enabled: NO
DHCP Enabled : YES
Automatic Configuration Enabled: YES


Also, when attempting to renew, i got this message:
"Unable to contact your DHCP sever. Request Timed Out."

now this roughly what the ISP CD said, that it can't renew the IP addess because of the DHCP server.

if anyone has anymore advice or methods of fixing this problem i would be extremely greatful.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

open explorer, tools, internet options, connections, lan settings, check box auto detect, ok, power off pc, unplug your cbl modem about 1 minute, plug in your modem, power on the pc, open explorer your should get connected.

any problems post again.


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

i have a feeling this setting has already been checked but i will double check later this evening, if anyone else has suggestions for this problem this would be helpful.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

Hi there again,

i tried your advice missinglink, but i was right in saying that auto-detect settings were in effect.

i've also monitored under the task manager the connection, as well as saying fully operational, im also viewing the smallest 'spikes' on 'bandwidth' and well as a network utilisation of approx 0.2%, so i know the connection and modem are both operational.

It would appear that i have a narrowed it down to the DHCP server being inactive or something, is this possible?. i mean in command prompt it times out, and it also mentions in both the blueyonder installation and windows repair connection that there is no response from the DHCP server. Anything else to get around this?..

if not i suppose i will have to contact....*sighs*....my ISP =(


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

This pc running behind a router then you've got to power cycle both the modem and router.


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

No it's not running behind a router


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Furyan said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> i tried your advice missinglink, but i was right in saying that auto-detect settings were in effect.
> 
> ...


open settings, network connections, r/click status, support/ now there you should find three NW ######/ if not use the repair in that box.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

Hi, i used ipconfig / all and i got the following results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynne>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : glynnes-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Glynne>

Hope this helps..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

i'll give that a go tonight


----------



## Furyan (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys, i managed to get it working.

i tried it with the USB cable instead of the ethernet cable, and it worked, so it looks like my network adapter is buggered. But thanks alot for your advice and efforts, 

Many thanks again.

Furyan


----------

